
Lyft says it had record usage last week in wake of Uber controversy - prostoalex
http://venturebeat.com/2014/11/25/lyft-says-it-had-record-usage-last-week-in-wake-of-uber-controversy/
======
iblaine
The same can be said for Uber and Lyft just about every week for the past few
years. But kudos to Lyft for turning a non event into a PR piece. Apparently
venturebeat was dumb enough to print it.

------
fatjokes
I believe it. I installed Lyft last week and will be using them instead of
Uber whenever possible.

